# Advertising links in signatures...



## Francesco (Oct 4, 1999)

Seriously, is it OK now for members to have links to revenue-generating sites in their signatures at TCF?

It wasn't long ago that members -- contributing members, in good standing -- were told to remove even the most benign links from their sigs, for things like Vonage referrals and the like.

Now it seems anybody and everybody is signing up here and has a link in his or her sig to for-profit, revenue generating sites.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Is this related to a member somewhere?


----------



## Francesco (Oct 4, 1999)

Several, if not many.

I am interested in this Community. I read many, if not all new posts and threads in a couple of the Forums, with a hope that I can contribute or help. It seems that new members pop in now, with two-word replies in threads, yet with links to money-making sites outside the Community in their sigs. Many of the ones I've seen recently have only one or two posts, then disappear without being contributing, helpful members. In the past, members had to have at least five posts before they could include a link within a post, and all members were prohibited from having links to revenue-generating sites in their sigs.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

It was years ago that we had a problem with the referral links - and it was TiVo generated links mostly for when they had their referral program.

We have always allowed a discrete signature that can point to a users blog, website, place of business, favorite charity, vote for me site, etc. You may not start a thread or post about your business or charity or fun/walk, but it can be in your signature. The signature modification was made as a way active and interested members can get the word out to other members by participating in the forums. 

Signatures must follow the rules of the site and must not contain pornography, etc.

The signature in question was from a poster who had one post, with an informational link in his signature. He was not selling anything, his post was allowed and no rules were broken. Had he made nonsense posts everywhere, seeming to pimp his signature, a different ruling would have been made. His post was a legitimate question and he was selling nothing on his website, it was purely informational.

You may turn off signatures by going into user cp - then you won't see any of them.

Hope this clears things up for you.

This area is to be used for forum technical questions only, not forum rules and procedures. Next time you have a question regarding a rule, please PM the mods. I will now close this thread as it's off-topic for this forum.


----------

